# 14x7 Tru=Spokes $390



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a set of 14x7 Tru Spoke wire wheels for sale

Bolt pattern is 5 on 4 1/2 Ford and 5 on 4 3/4 GM

All 4 rims have original spacers on them

Wheels are decent shape with some rust spots and pits.

These wheels were on 1 car only since new, and have no curb rash at all

Asking $390 O.B.O U can call me at (818)317-9276 (i can ship the wheels but that is xtra $)


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Damn these are clean!!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SOLD!!!!!"


----------

